

Life in Elizabethan England: A Compendium of Common Knowledge - JakeIsAVirus
http://elizabethan.org/compendium/index.html

======
JakeIsAVirus
You may be right. I read the guidelines and to me it falls under "anything
that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity". But that is debatable. It
certainly isn't tech related. If I get many comments similar to your own, I
will consider them when posting future links. Thanks!

------
Ixiaus
While interesting, this post may be off-topic.

